# Changer l'attribution des touches du clavier



## McGil (19 Juin 2005)

J'ai un Imac sous Os 9.2.

Mon clavier a la barre d'espace qui ne fonctionne plus : je vais essayer de le demonter pour voir, mais n'y aurait-il pas moyen de donner la fonction "barre espace" du clavier, par exemple à 1 touche F1, F2, etc que je n'utulise pas ? (un script au demarrage ? mais je ne sais pas faire...))


Merci de votre aide !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Ce sujet vogue d'un endroit à l'autre du forum... Personne n'a de solution au problème de McGil?


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

Je vais donc répondre, sans donner de solution... 
ici tu trouveras des claviers neuf ayant les touches aux même endroits que les claviers Apple :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=9_149_405_639&products_id=4367
Sinon, tu achètes n'importe quelle clavier USB au _chinois _du coin
En effet, je ne trouve pas très pratique de remplacer la barre d'espacement par une toute petite touche Fxx


----------

